# Stage 7 - 1950's Mirus



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

For today's first mountain type Stage, a 1950's Mirus made by Montres de PrÃ©cision Mirus Sarl, fab Altitude, a co-company of Ultra, from Morteau. It runs a 17 jewel Parrenin HP 90 series.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

another interesting oldie. How do you track the movements down to be able to name them? going through matching picture to picture? or just good old knowledge?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I never knew there were as many "NICE" French pieces - - apart from the riverside ladies in Lyon :weed:

Very nice again Jean!


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> another interesting oldie. How do you track the movements down to be able to name them? going through matching picture to picture? or just good old knowledge?


I've got to the stage I recognise the majority of the common French movements of the 50's & 60's. For the older ones, as in my Judex, Kody, Nicea etc it is just hard work searching through the dustier corners of the web. With things like the Felsa 168 series in a couple of my 30's/40's Swiss there are many unrecorded variations so it's impossible to know which one without getting to the keyless works to see if there's any clue there.

With the Mirus, the task was to track down exactly who Mirus (Altitude) were, which took a lot of research in various archives as well as communications with old former employees of Ultra/Altitude etc. Similarly, with LOV, Kody, Mortima and others, I've managed to discover the history of the companies, which, for me, gives the watches a context and personalises them when I wear them.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

john87300 said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > another interesting oldie. How do you track the movements down to be able to name them? going through matching picture to picture? or just good old knowledge?
> ...


excellent and excellent work


----------

